# Rod/line crab/cray trap



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Anyone know anything about these? http://www.ycfishingtackle.com/

Not sure how they fit with state regulations which are quite restrictive. However, it looks like you could have one of these out the back while anchored up and bait fishing or working lures.

Would give the possibility of getting everything needed for a paella, except the mussels, in a single line fishing trip!


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Looks interesting, but im wonderring how easily those snares work or if they would even stay open in the first place. Spooled1 was going to sell some crab traps that sounded similar, that he picked up OS, but State to State regulations put a stop to that.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

I reckon they could work on mud crabs and i think they would be legal in Queensland. The idea certainly has potential IMHO


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

That's an interesting take on a trap, but wouldn't be legal in Vic. Just as well Peril, most of the Mango's would probably end up handcuffin themselves. Mango's aint smart but can lift eavy tings :wink:


----------

